# anyone use the chat room?q



## 13561 (Feb 28, 2007)

hi there. im just curious if any of you guys use the ibs chat room from this forum. im on there, and was hoping to chat with you guys. see ya


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

It is used sometimes. I think Sundays nights (GMT) is a good time for people usually.You just have to keep checking and see who is there! It does happen.If enough people want to, we can start a weekly chat.


----------



## 15004 (Mar 13, 2007)

I check the chat rooms a couple times a day. There are usually people there about 9est.


----------



## 18122 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey Jade! Maybe we can schedule a chat time or something, since we are both on the west coast. What do you think?-Nicole


----------

